# Hello, this is....?



## MOREGONE (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello,

I am just wondering how other people answer their phone to incoming calls they do not have saved in their phonebook?

I have always felt it was a little pretentious to announce your self but I am finding that "Hello" is not professional enough.

Would appreciate some feedback. Currently using the same number for both personal and professional calls. 

Thanks,
Morgan


----------



## kathyt (Oct 18, 2013)

Sometimes when I don't know the number I let it go to my VM. Then I can return it in the proper fashion.


----------



## sm4him (Oct 18, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Sometimes when I don't know the number I let it go to my VM. Then I can return it in the proper fashion.



^THAT.  I rarely EVER answer a call from a number I don't recognize anymore--ain't nobody got time for that!! 

If I *do* answer a call "blind"--if I'm on my personal cell phone, I just say "hello."  I suppose that could be trickier if you own your own business and don't KNOW whether someone is calling for you personally or for your business--but I think I'd still just go with "Hello."
Although, admittedly, sometimes I catch myself doing what my father always did, which is to answer the phone and say, "Merry Christmas," or "Happy Easter" or whatever holiday it's NOT anywhere close to at the time.  

At work--again, we have the advantage of caller ID. If it's a city government extension, I just pick up and say "This is Sharon"--I don't even bother with hello.  If it's an outside number, I almost NEVER answer it, because 9.75 times out of 10 it's someone who wants to sell us something.


----------

